# ISO9001 Leading scaffolding and formwork manufacturer in China-Wellmade Scaffold



## wmscaffold

As a large-size professional scaffolding company, Tianjin Wellmade Scaffold Co., Ltd. is dedicated to design, manufacture and supply of formwork and scaffolding systems for industrial & civil engineering, bridge & road, hydropower station dam projects, etc. 
We have first-rate, advantage auto-machinery production lines of scaffolding system and large scale steel structure plants, which mean our production capacity is tremendous. 
WM Scaffold is one of the earliest scaffolding and formwork factory, which are well equipped with experts in formwork & scaffolding. In the long-time business practice, we have participated in the design, manufacture and supply of the formwork and scaffolding systems for many large projects, and therefore we have accumulated abundant experience in the formwork and scaffolding systems 
We can always provide excellent after-sales services. In the past years of operation, we have established good relationships with many famous contractors at home and abroad. WM Scaffold is highly praised by the customers and has founded a branch company in Nanjing, China and quite a few branch offices overseas as well. 
Perfect quality is our perpetual pursuit. We will continue to offer more advanced technology, better products and services to all our customers.
Wellmade Scaffold 
Info at wm-scaffold dot com


----------



## wmscaffold

Formwork accessories
1) Casting water stopper
2) Tie rod
3) Size: 15/17mm
4) Finishing: Zinc-plated(golden)-water stoper
5) Steel Grade: 45#


----------



## wmscaffold

Formwork Vertical System (WFVS)
The Vertical Formwork System composes of form, solid web girder, profiled bar strong-back, brace and some continuously adjustable element. Extensions are simply made using extension splices with drilling hole on the web. Slots in the strong-back and couplers provide a continuously adjustable tight. The pre-assembled platforms provide site personnel with a safety. All these measures reult in decreasing the deadweight of the formwork, enhancing its rigidity, reducing the demand of the crane greatly and increasing re-use times of the formwork parts among different projects.


----------

